# Caliper repaint



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi folks,

Anyone had any caliper's refurbed and repainted (non-DIY)?

I've not got the patience or skillset to do a good enough job myself however when obtaining a couple of quotes I've been torn between the wider colour selection with "two-pack" vs powder coating vs Cerakote.

What is the general life expectancy with the two-pack paint on calipers? Are there any other implications, high temps, wheel cleaners etc. that I should be wary of?

Bonus points for anyone based in Northern Ireland, recommendations as to where I could get them done would be greatly appreciated. I've only found a couple of places - 1 a detailer, 1 a dedicated brake caliper refurb company - who would quote me so far.

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

atbalfour said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Anyone had any caliper's refurbed and repainted (non-DIY)?
> 
> ...


Adam,
It may be a bit if a trek for you, but give Neil a ring at A27 engineering, between Portadown and Tandragee. 
They refurb alloys, do body work, and will refurb calipers too, and their work is genuinely excellent. 
Cheers
Niall

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

I had the ones on my old E39 done by these guys. Cracking job, I went for the OEM finish.
http://biggred.co.uk/


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I've had all four of mine done by biggred, great finish


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks folks any thoughts on paint types, down sides of two pack paint etc? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The Autowerks do caliper refurbing and have a good reputation


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

I've seen BigRed highly recommended on other automotive sites.

https://www.bcs-automotive.co.uk/ have been highly recommended in C63 circles


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

If the calipers are off and stripped then I’d go for powder coating as it’s far more hard wearing. Painting them with regular 2K is also fine, especially handy if the pistons are not coming out as the seals can be masked up. You do have to be a bit more careful with brake fluid when bleeding etc. There’s absolutely no need to use high temp paint unless it’s on a car that’s going to be getting the brakes hotter than general road driving would (ie: a race car)


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I'm Northern Ireland based and not mechanically minded that I'd trust myself to remove and refit - I know BCS had quoted me £360 and are meant to be excellent but that's not a realistic option given my skillset!

One local detailer offering to paint them on the car (poorer job) but priced at £180, another Brake Caliper specialist in Lisburn quoting £330 for calipers off and 2K paint to a colour and with decals of my choosing. Feels expensive for basic 2K paint but they do seem to know their stuff.

I'll get in touch with Neil at A27 thanks Cooks


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Barbel330 said:


> If the calipers are off and stripped then I'd go for powder coating as it's far more hard wearing. Painting them with regular 2K is also fine, especially handy if the pistons are not coming out as the seals can be masked up. You do have to be a bit more careful with brake fluid when bleeding etc. There's absolutely no need to use high temp paint unless it's on a car that's going to be getting the brakes hotter than general road driving would (ie: a race car)


If you powder coat them it is imperative that the threads are fully protected, and one thing to be aware of is powder coating is very thick compared to painting, if you powder coat them, you may not be able to get the brake pads back in.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Yes that’s right, hence why I said if they’re off the car powder coating is the best option, it’s then easy to cover any threads etc. Powder coating companies tend to put some kind of plastecine like putty into the threads to keep them free.


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

ridders66 said:


> If you powder coat them it is imperative that the threads are fully protected, and one thing to be aware of is powder coating is very thick compared to painting, if you powder coat them, you may not be able to get the brake pads back in.


We have rubber plugs and bungs that we use to plug threads during powder coating. Work a treat


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Not one place I've got a quote from to date is doing powder coating lol!! Maybe it's the complications mentioned above.

All 2 pac thus far... tempted to go the simple route and get them sprayed on the car, with Jags so many things can go wrong and it all costs a sh*t-tonne of money. Was speaking to a Gyeon certified detailer locally who generally charges around £150 to do them. I like the idea of going the detailer route as body shops/workshops have very different aims when it comes to finish and can be a little untidy with regards the car's other surfaces when it comes to preventing overspray etc... 

Everyone I've spoken to has indicated no issues with high temp braking systems and 2 pac paint, and lifespan can be upwards of 5 years which would do me fine.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, 
In my experience I would take them to a detailers or do it yourself mate......even the good paint shops don’t cover the car completely and you end up with overspray in some form to remove!. I know you said you don’t want to do it but neither did I ...and now I don’t trust anyone to do mine. If they are off the car it is easier but no problem if leaving them on. Just bag and cover everything. You will be shocked how quick they do dry between coats in a heated garage.
I used Hi Temp paints and clear. Just do a detailed mask up like you do when polishing and you’ll not go wrong. I’ll try and find some pics of mine before n after.
Regards
Paul


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

pina07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my experience I would take them to a detailers or do it yourself mate......even the good paint shops don't cover the car completely and you end up with overspray in some form to remove!. I know you said you don't want to do it but neither did I ...and now I don't trust anyone to do mine. If they are off the car it is easier but no problem if leaving them on. Just bag and cover everything. You will be shocked how quick they do dry between coats in a heated garage.
> 
> ...


Sorry not great photos.
Hope it persuades you to give it a go!. 
Regards
Paul





































Sent from my CPH1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Those came up amazingly well


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Those came up amazingly well


I did get a little carried away with how many coats I put on tbh.
Looking at what the detailer is charging......that is a decent price and he will take a lot more care than a paint shop.
Hope this helps 
Paul

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Detailers are not generally painters, you’d be able to do the same job or better yourself. It’s like asking a plumber to do your wiring. 

The overspray thing is purely down to the individual doing the work. Not all painters are the same. The less you pay the chances are the worse the job you’ll get.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

pina07 said:


> Sorry not great photos.
> Hope it persuades you to give it a go!.
> Regards
> Paul
> ...


Those look superb, well done sir! What paint did you use and did you put fresh decals on too? I assume so? Thank you.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Those look superb, well done sir! What paint did you use and did you put fresh decals on too? I assume so? Thank you.


Hi, the paints used were Hycote vht red calliper paint and E tech XHT clear cote. I have used VHT paints also which were ok. Just prep them well. Yes the decals were changed also.
Hope this helps.
Paul.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

You really should give it a go. It’s surprisingly easy and VERY satisfying turning a rusty calliper in to a nice painted finish. Also don’t get too hung up on temperature.. unless of course you are driving a super car ... I’ve always used standard aerosols and clear coat.


----------

